# WTF are D-weapons?



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Lately I've been seeing much reference to D-weapons, but never an explanation as to what, exactly, they are. Could someone please enlighten me?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It's a weapon found only on superheavies. It's generally large blast or larger (10" blast) and is effectively S10 AP1 and ignores all cover and invulnerable saves. It also causes instant death.

Basically, whatever you hit is removed from the game.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Gee, that doesn't sound broken at all!

So entire squads, no matter how tough or invulnerable (more or less), will disappear every turn? Having never seen or played with or against these weapons I may be missing something... but what the hell gives?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah if a model is hit with a D weapon on a 2+ they just die, unless they have eternal warrior, or if it is a vehicle on a 2+ it penetrates


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

And they said my heldrakes were cheesy...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Gee, that doesn't sound broken at all!
> 
> So entire squads, no matter how tough or invulnerable (more or less), will disappear every turn? Having never seen or played with or against these weapons I may be missing something... but what the hell gives?


The idea being that they're exceedingly rare and expensive, and only see use when there's a bajillion points on the table anyway.

The reality being that some races get them a dime a dozen (I don't think the Eldar get any super-heavies that don't have Pulsars, which are Str D Large Blasts with 2 shots each), while others simply don't get them (the really big Tyranids get Str D in close combat, but no ranged Str D at all which is the only Str D you care about).

And yes - for any model hit with Strength D, roll - on a 1, nothing, 2-5 they take Instant Death (d3 wounds on Gargantuans), 6 is Instant Death and D6 wounds on Gargantuans. Against vehicles, 1 is nothing, 2-5 is Explodes or D3 hull points on Superheavies, 6 is Explodes or D6 hull points against Superheavies.

Midnight


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in my day a "D Cannon" was purely an Eldar weapon.

Now I feel old..... :shok:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Back in my day a "D Cannon"...


We used to 'ave _proper_ cheese when I were a lad!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> We used to 'ave _proper_ cheese when I were a lad!


Cheese!?

What we would have given to have cheese!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

D-Weapons is another name for Destroyer Weapons which are the super-nasty weapons from Apoc that make things turn into a mist.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Cheese!?
> 
> What we would have given to have cheese!


Luxury. We had nothing t' give for cheese!

You tell that to kids today and they won't believe yer.

Midnight


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Guns which hit with the strength of my penis.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I was waiting for some sort of cock joke to appear.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Taking away things in 1 hit with D weapons is commonly referred to as 'giving it the d'. Which is valid, because you feel violated when it happens.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

venomlust said:


> And they said my heldrakes were cheesy...


Before you state things like that you should do a bit of research.

Most D weapons are template ranged, or have a limited range. The user has to understand his army to use them effectively.

Heldrakes on the other hand are cheesy. They have a 12" 360* firing arc template weapon. That inflicts soul blaze and wounds anything below strength 6 on a 2+.

Then there's the vector strike and the fact that since it's a flyer only units with skyfire have a reasonable chance of hitting it.

Should I go on?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> Before you state things like that you should do a bit of research.
> 
> Most D weapons are template ranged, or have a limited range. The user has to understand his army to use them effectively.
> 
> ...


So you're saying I should take a 3rd Heldrake in my army. Gotcha.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The reason that strength D weapons are good from a gameplay perspective is that in apocalypse you are fielding forces that are far too big to be dealt with in a reasonable time or by conventional weapomry. 600,000 point game with multiple emperor class titans? D weapons are your only chance.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

venomlust said:


> So you're saying I should take a 3rd Heldrake in my army. Gotcha.


I'm saying you're an idiot and a power gamer if you can't understand why people complain about the heldrake.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> I'm saying you're an idiot and a power gamer if you can't understand why people complain about the heldrake.


Hmm, so at 2000 points I can take 6 due to double FOC? I see your point. I can't afford NOT to use them!

*edit*

So, to depart from the foolishness, I definitely know how cheesy the Heldrake is. Or can be, at least. Especially when using 2 or more.

As a serious question, does the Lord of Skulls have any sort of D weaponry?


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

I believe the D weapons are reserved for FW models only, I can't recall seeing them anywhere besides the Imperial Armour books.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

damn phone...


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ryu_Niimura said:


> I believe the D weapons are reserved for FW models only, I can't recall seeing them anywhere besides the Imperial Armour books.


IA and apocalypse. Possibly now escalation as well, which could be rather challenging.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like the Cleaver of Khorne is the only Skullcrusher weapon with D strength.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ryu_Niimura said:


> I believe the D weapons are reserved for FW models only, I can't recall seeing them anywhere besides the Imperial Armour books.


There's a few in the dark eldar dex and in the eldar book.


venomlust said:


> Hmm, so at 2000 points I can take 6 due to double FOC? I see your point. I can't afford NOT to use them!
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...


It's close combat weapon does. Which is amusing.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> There's a few in the dark eldar dex and in the eldar book.


where? which page? cause I have not seen a single D weapon in the D eldar book, the only weapon that ends up being called 'd-cannon' in the game is a dissy cannon and is only str 5.

Void weapons are str 9 and our highest STR weapon, we do have various insta kill abilities, but those are stat tests or removed.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

It needs to be pointed out that there is two types of D-weapon. Regular 40K D for Distortion weapons that are used by Eldars, always pens and inflicts instant death on a roll to wound/pen on 6. 

And then it is the apocalyps D for Destroyer weapons that have been covered above.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> where? which page? cause I have not seen a single D weapon in the D eldar book, the only weapon that ends up being called 'd-cannon' in the game is a dissy cannon and is only str 5.
> 
> Void weapons are str 9 and our highest STR weapon, we do have various insta kill abilities, but those are stat tests or removed.


Don't they? I'm sure there's a few weapons that have a 6D profile. I was always told those were D weapons.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> IA and apocalypse. Possibly now escalation as well, which could be rather challenging.


Oh dear, if so the lords of ruin require me to field one in a 2,000PTS battle:grin:


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> Don't they? I'm sure there's a few weapons that have a 6D profile. I was always told those were D weapons.


your thinking attacks, like Bladevanes, Cluster Caltrops, Talos Melee. and they are modifiers for dice. Blade vanes being a D3, caltrops being D6. talos attacks being 2d6 with the additional hand weapon. etc.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> 600,000 point game with multiple emperor class titans? D weapons are your only chance.


Actually, I've been surprised by the amount of times that a few hundred points of Meltaguns have taken down even the biggest Titans. It happens a LOT, or did; maybe Meltaguns aren't as effective any more, but you used to be able to drop a Command Squad with Meltaguns down behind a Reaver or something in a Drop Pod and roll Chain Reaction after Chain Reaction until it blew up.

Midnight


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Actually, I've been surprised by the amount of times that a few hundred points of Meltaguns have taken down even the biggest Titans. It happens a LOT, or did; maybe Meltaguns aren't as effective any more, but you used to be able to drop a Command Squad with Meltaguns down behind a Reaver or something in a Drop Pod and roll Chain Reaction after Chain Reaction until it blew up.
> 
> Midnight


I guess I wouldn't be too surprised. The Lord of Skulls has like, 13/12/11 armor or something close to it (definitely no 14), so other than having 9 hull points, it shouldn't be too hard to take these things down if they all have similar armor values.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

venomlust said:


> I guess I wouldn't be too surprised. The Lord of Skulls has like, 13/12/11 armor or something close to it (definitely no 14), so other than having 9 hull points, it shouldn't be too hard to take these things down if they all have similar armor values.



13/13/11. Until it gets a grimiore cast on it for a 3++ (and icing on the cake if he rolls the +1 inv save warp storm result).


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

WHile thats all good and dandy id rather take a D weapon with AV 15 all around. (Aquila Strongpoint for those of you wondering) can easily if it into a 1500pt game and still have enough troops and goodies to keep your opponent occupied. plus you have the option of using the Apocalyptic Mega Blast (yes in 40k not APOC)

I always check with my opponent beforehand and its always in a friendly match before i bring something like that in however.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

If you're all crying about a Revenant with Pulsars just wait until you savour the delights of a Revenant Titan with Sonic Lances being given Prescience and Fortune by a Farseer...


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Pssyche said:


> If you're all crying about a Revenant with Pulsars just wait until you savour the delights of a Revenant Titan with Sonic Lances being given Prescience and Fortune by a Farseer...



I think it's just the rev in general. While 4 large blast D weapons is pretty stupid good, the ability to go 36' and drop 2 hell storm templates on turn 1, effectively covering your deployment zone, is every bit as nasty (although a lot more risky).


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, Str D still needs an average of 2 hits to kill something with more than 3 wounds. Its possible to deal 4 but its also possible to do 2 so its better to figure things with the average. So it no longer completely dominates MC's like it used to, but now completely destroys vehicles and units relying on invul saves.

I still don't know in what circumstances a Sonic Lance would be better than a Pulsar, except maybe if you just wanted to target lots of infantry squads and do moderate damage to each. The Pulsar as good at clearing large infantry units, but better at killing tanks, anything with an Invul, ICs, and MCs.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My friend uses two super heavy eldar tanks in our apoc games, they both have D cannons.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I play Eldar but even i think a Revenant Titan is stupit in a normal game of 40k. Just watch team0comp on youtube they but up a batrep of a revenant titan against daemons and apart from a few rule mistakes ( phychic powers dont effect super heavies) the revenant destroys everything on the table including his own units. Escalation good for nice 3000-3500 games with out doing apocalypse but stupit in anything less. Which is why im buying one for christmas :grin:


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Irish Commissar said:


> I play Eldar but even i think a Revenant Titan is stupit in a normal game of 40k. Just watch team0comp on youtube they but up a batrep of a revenant titan against daemons and apart from a few rule mistakes ( phychic powers dont effect super heavies) the revenant destroys everything on the table including his own units. Escalation good for nice 3000-3500 games with out doing apocalypse but stupit in anything less. Which is why im buying one for christmas :grin:



Pretty sure they removed that limitation. And it's a witchfire spell as well.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Ravner298 said:


> Pretty sure they removed that limitation. And it's a witchfire spell as well.


If that limitation is removed, that means a super-heavy can be effected by Puppet Master?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pretty sure that Superheavies are only affected by Psychic Powers with a Strength value.

Midnight


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Edit; will repost when I have my books Infront of me


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

venomlust said:


> If that limitation is removed, that means a super-heavy can be effected by Puppet Master?


Which is how he killed EVERYTHING on the table. Puppet mster should not work on super heavies. Im pretty sure its only str weapons as i tihnk it says that due to their size and the amount of living creatures in the vehicle its too hard on the psyker to try.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The Irish Commissar said:


> Which is how he killed EVERYTHING on the table. Puppet mster should not work on super heavies. Im pretty sure its only str weapons as i tihnk it says that due to their size and the amount of living creatures in the vehicle its too hard on the psyker to try.


Sweet sweet Be'lakor. Gonna be using him a lot :so_happy:.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Sweet sweet Be'lakor. Gonna be using him a lot :so_happy:.


Ye he's the best :laugh:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Being unaffected by Psychic Powers was in Apocalypse 1st Edition.
I see no reference to it in Second Edition.
Guide or Prescience on the Revenant's Sonic Lances gives you the ability to re-roll unsuccessful Wounds and Armour Penetrations.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Pssyche said:


> Being unaffected by Psychic Powers was in Apocalypse 1st Edition.
> 
> I see no reference to it in Second Edition.
> 
> Guide or Prescience on the Revenant's Sonic Lances gives you the ability to re-roll unsuccessful Wounds and Armour Penetrations.



Which was my line of thinking. That rule is absent in apoc 2nd edition. Meaning prescience, puppet master, and in The Lord of skulls case; grimiore.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

storm lord with presience lol


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Any Lord of War with Invisibility.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Any Lord of War with Invisibility.


Super Heavies get even scarier when you can't see them

So wait... are Superheavies affected by cover in the same way as other vehicles, ie the 25% coverage rule?

If so, mild possibility of a 2+ cover save on a Baneblade.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Khorne Lord of Skulls. Grimoired/tzeentched for demons or on a skyshield landing pad and invisibilty'd from guaranteed Invis from Bel'akor for csm.

2 different ways of 2++ ing the Lord.

Its a good job Destroyer weapons ignore invulns....


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Khorne Lord of Skulls. Grimoired/tzeentched for demons or on a skyshield landing pad and invisibilty'd from guaranteed Invis from Bel'akor for csm.
> 
> 2 different ways of 2++ ing the Lord.
> 
> Its a good job Destroyer weapons ignore invulns....



Not quite sure what you mean by grimiore/tzeentched for a 2++. It only has a 5++ daemon save which can only be bumped to a 3++ (which is still ridiculous). If you can somehow find it cover, invisibility would indeed give it a 2++, however.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

He means bumping it to a 2++ by using Divination in combination with the Grimoire.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ryu_Niimura said:


> He means bumping it to a 2++ by using Divination in combination with the Grimoire.



Am I missing something? I still don't see how divination improves an invulnerable save.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm not precisely sure, but looking at the Divination table I see that Forewarning gives the target unit a 4+ invulnerable save. Combined with the Grimoire this would be buffed to 2+ if everything pops off successfully.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

venomlust said:


> I'm not precisely sure, but looking at the Divination table I see that Forewarning gives the target unit a 4+ invulnerable save. Combined with the Grimoire this would be buffed to 2+ if everything pops off successfully.


^This is what I meant, I couldn't remember the name of the power:wink:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Think the competitive Daemons build, but on a grander scale.

Midnight


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Do the eldar super heavies get a jink save if so that and invisabilitly. 2+ cover save d-weapons lol


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Irish Commissar said:


> Do the eldar super heavies get a jink save if so that and invisabilitly. 2+ cover save d-weapons lol



No, it specifically says they never get a jink save.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Awh that's a shame. Guess I'll have to park my cobra in a hedge like in the novel path of the seer


----------

